# To scrap or not scrap???



## sim0670 (Apr 20, 2009)

:confused2::confused2:I have an english 'X' plated courier van which I have used to transport some of my things over from the UK. Does anyone know how much it costs to scrap a car or van in Italy. It can't be free?? Its Italy.:confused2:There is bound to be a tax to pay somewhere???
Someone told me it costs around 150e to destroy and Italian 'targa' plate but I can take care of this with the dvlc online.
The van is a good runner has good tyres and has some tax, mot until april 2012. It's a shame to get rid of it really but I have just purchased an Italian car so won't be needing the van. I don't want to take it back to the UK myself as the cost of fuel,tolls,tunnel etc are crazy. Then of course there is the cost to get back on DANdare ryanair and you just know there won't be a cheap flight when you want one!!+booking fee,admin fee,luggage fee +++++etc,etc

Any ideas welcome??? :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why dont you try advertising as someone may be going back to the UK and in need of a van?

You cannot advertise on here without being a premium member but maybe you could try local to you.


----------

